# vServer als Backup für Musik



## walle_89 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es denn legal wäre, Musik oder auch sonstige Medien auf seinem eigenen vServer zu speichern? Nur als reines Backup? Natürlich wäre das Zugreifen aus dem WWW nur mit einem FTP Account möglich und dieser würde dann natürlich nur mir gehören? Zudem gibt es doch im Internet auch Anbieter, die dasmit Werbung, sie würde die ganze Musikbibliothek KOSTENFREI speichern und von überall abrufbar machen? Ist sowas also erlaubt?
Grüße, walle89


----------

